# What is your favorite brand for sleeves?



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

If you've got a few different favorites, list 'em!
I'm looking to buy a puppy sleeve and an adult sleeve, and want some suggestions from those who have a few.
Also, any good deals you've found for any other protection dog/ASR training equipment?
I used to have Bende and Schweikert brand sleeves, but I bought them for probably WAY too much money. They got blown away/destroyed in the Florida hurricanes a few years back.
(also used to use Schweikert scratch pants and their RAM muzzle)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Euro Joe, Verschoor, Theuerzeit. I believe Ed sells EuroJoe.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

CompleteCanine.com is located in Altamonte, he stocks all Bende stuff, but he's closing down his equipment sales so he's selling everything "cheap". I don't particularly care for the Bende sleeves personally, from what I saw of them anyway, but the guy has em, you can pick them up from his garage if you don't want to pay shipping.

I like what I've ordered from GoldCoastK9.com so far, decent prices too.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Mike, I liked Bende for Schutzhund sleeves. The bite bars were good for deep bites. I'd go with a different brand, though, for our ASR work. Is that puppy sleeve you have from GoldCoast?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i like the sleeves made by HardDogs.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their help! Keep the suggestions coming if you think of anything!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I used the EBINGER barrel sleeve for decades, oops I mean for awhile  and had great success with them.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

If before you're desperate for a sleeve, you're able to go TO the seller, Id strongly recommend actually getting you'r arm into the different brands. If not, go to a training group or club and try on theirs. Different sleeves are slightly different lengths and comforts. Probably not essential if you're only doing short sessions, but if you're planning on using it a lot, I'd recommend getting a first-hand feel of flexibility, stiffness/ softness and arm comfort. 

Happy training!
-Kristina


----------



## Jamey Metz (Jun 5, 2006)

*sleeve styles*

Don't bring a barrel sleeve to your schutzhund workouts. Go buy the trial sleeve with the bite bar. Or run your barrel over with your truck and park on it all night.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

As far as bite-bar sleeves go, I like the "Air Compression Sleeve" you can find on this page:

http://www.elitek9.com/Sleeves/index.htm#adlt_slv

Anyone have any pro's/con's about it before I order one?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't think a bite bar is absolutely necessary for PPD training, but if you want a solid, deep bite, I'd say go for it. I would buy one myself, if I had the $$$, although it's not a bad price. I like the "crushing" feel they say the dog will get, seems like the dog will have 10x more satifaction on the bite.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the Ray Allen sleeves for the arm length/bend. I don't like their sleeve covers though. I also really like everything I have picked up from Gold Coast. The Euro Joe stuff is really nice too. A lot of it is personal preference and my arms are not as long as most of the guys's arms so I tend to like stuff made for short people


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Of the sleeves I've used or tried on for size...

I like the Ray Allen sleeves the best. Gappay sleeves are very good and comfortable as well, but I don't like them as much as the Ray Allen sleeves. Schweikert sleeves are also good, but the fit doesn't feel quite right to me (personal preference thing). I've tried on the Hard Dogs sleeves, but haven't used them though they were comfortable. I like the Bende sleeves too, but I haven't used them in training yet (I honestly just want the suit material covered puppy sleeve though).


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Russell said:


> Of the sleeves I've used or tried on for size...
> 
> I like the Ray Allen sleeves the best. Gappay sleeves are very good and comfortable as well, but I don't like them as much as the Ray Allen sleeves. Schweikert sleeves are also good, but the fit doesn't feel quite right to me (personal preference thing). I've tried on the Hard Dogs sleeves, but haven't used them though they were comfortable. I like the Bende sleeves too, but I haven't used them in training yet (I honestly just want the suit material covered puppy sleeve though).


i also like the ray allen sleeve, but as was said the cuff is not very durable. for that reason, i like the hard dogs shorty lites. we just got a couple of those last week and they are great. they don't have a bite bar. they are a compression sleeve. feels comfortable and the cuffs seem like they'll last a while...


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Tim,
I mostly use the Ray Allen Ultralite series, the level 3 Advanced sleeve. It's a compression type made out of composite materials. Extremely light, easy to flick around, and doesn't weigh you down when working a lot of dogs. We also got the 64DLX cuff from Ray Allen, it's holding up pretty well. They're rep recommended that cuff because it lasts a lot longer than the 64X, which the rep said wouldn't last very long with me being the only helper working an average of 8-10 dogs, 2 sessions each, 2 times a week.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Russell said:


> Hey Tim,
> I mostly use the Ray Allen Ultralite series, the level 3 Advanced sleeve. It's a compression type made out of composite materials. Extremely light, easy to flick around, and doesn't weigh you down when working a lot of dogs. We also got the 64DLX cuff from Ray Allen, it's holding up pretty well. They're rep recommended that cuff because it lasts a lot longer than the 64X, which the rep said wouldn't last very long with me being the only helper working an average of 8-10 dogs, 2 sessions each, 2 times a week.


i don't know the model number of the ray allen sleeve we have. all i can tell you is that it has a blue cuff and i'm 90% sure it has a bite bar. comfortable to wear. A bit heavy compared to the Hard Dogs Shorty-Lite sleeves we just bought. i try to stay away from ray allen stuff when i can...


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I failed to state in my earlier post I use the Ebinger barrel sleeve for my PSD's. after they are proficient on a lighter sleeve.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

*Bite sleeves*

I have used Hortons Equpiment for years very durable with Mals, sleeve run 1-4 depend on puppies to adult biters,very reasonable.

Keith Earle


----------

